# For those with a computer in their train shop



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a good site for you if you have a computer with speakers in your train shop...and an internet connection. You pick the music you want to hear...or the type of music...and off ya go. I've found this really nice when I'm not running train DVDs through my laptop.

http://www.theradio.com/


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mikey!

That's pretty neat!







How did you stumble on it? 


Becky


----------



## pageeddie (Nov 2, 2008)

You might also like Pandora ..... www.pandora.com this is one I have used for a while 

Eddie 

"I am prepared to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter." Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

I like them both. Pandora has some that theRadio cannot find. Good find guys!!

Becky


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a link to the station that I Program: 

http://www.thez.com/

We've got a pretty good stream! 

cale


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/23/2009 7:30 PM
This is a good site for you if you have a computer with speakers in your train shop...and an internet connection. You pick the music you want to hear...or the type of music...and off ya go. I've found this really nice when I'm not running train DVDs through my laptop.

http://www.theradio.com/



.com is usually used for businesses.

Is this a free service?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave up when I typed three artists in it and nothing came up....


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I've tried some of these radio things in the past with no success. This one is great!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 01/24/2009 7:34 AM
Posted By Mike Reilley on 01/23/2009 7:30 PM
This is a good site for you if you have a computer with speakers in your train shop...and an internet connection. You pick the music you want to hear...or the type of music...and off ya go. I've found this really nice when I'm not running train DVDs through my laptop.

http://www.theradio.com/



.com is usually used for businesses.

Is this a free service?





I think so...least it hasn't asked me to register and stuff.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone can buy .com names, the original idea years ago has not been followed. 

www.elmassian.com is not a business, except for monkey business.... 

I tried Mike's suggestion, there was a comedy channel that was pretty entertaining... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mikey. I spend a lot of time online with Association buisness and this is just great.
Rod


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*That a neat link.. Tks Mike. I set mine up in the train building.







*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a computer in the shop but I'd rather listen to my Sirius radio with lots of channels to chose from so I do not have to interup using the laptop. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I listen to this Rockabilly station thru iTunes on my computer. It's free. You can pay in, if you want. 
http://loudcity.com/stations/rockabilly-radio/files/show/index.html


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Pageeddie:

I'm listening to Pandora as I type. Seems great. But....

My son the computer guru, has warned me that signing up for one of these stations will allow that station to put a tracer into your computer and search out 'illegal' music which it then deletes. I have about 15 years worth of oldies that don't mean much to anyone but me, and I'd hate to lose 'em. I got 'em during the P-P days.

So what happens to my 'bootleg' music?

(Please, I beseech you, don't lecture me on 'stealing music'. There are few industries as venal, arrogant and corrupt as the music industry. Merely my opinion.)

Les


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd not heard that, but I suppose it's possible. If you run strong antivirus software, a firewall, and a good spyware zapper, I'd think it would be pretty hard for something to make unauthorized deletions.

If it's that important to you, you do have it backed up, RIGHT?


----------



## pageeddie (Nov 2, 2008)

Les 

I had that concern when I started too, youare not alone when you have golden oldies, but all my research and experience in using Pandora for the past year or more has allayed my fears
Nothing bad has happened. I do use SUnbelt Firewall but that is for a number of very good reasons Pandora being only a minor one


Eddie


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mack & Eddie,

Yes, my music is backed up on CD's. As my son explains, "The station/site installs a small program that routinely scans the HD. When it finds an 'illegal' piece, it deletes it. It does it because there's a binary code attached to all 'legal' (oldies or whatever) that are now offered as 'pay to download' on some sites. Anything prior will get zapped." This gets past the firewalls upon installation under 'terms'.

Now, does he know what he's talking about? Ed's post is encouraging. I don't want to download anything from Pandora--or if I did, I'd pay a small sum just to be hassle-free--listening is good enough, since apparently one can tailor the kind of music one wants. Now _there's_ a good idea. The fifteen minutes I listened before they cut me off wanting me to register was very good, and I'm glad whoever took time to post it. Jerry? I think? 

Les

14 and snowing in St. L.


----------



## pageeddie (Nov 2, 2008)

Les 

With Pandora you are not downloading the songs onto your hard drive, merely streaming them through the web.
I like it because of the different channels you can set up for the different artists you like, or if you are in an eclectic mood you can use the quick mix


Eddie


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The local public radio station runs streaming audio.  Pledge drives just 4 times a year. 
No commercials, decent music. Good "musical wallpaper" when I'm working on railroad projects.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike love the site as soon as i get on the computer i click on it to listen to golden 60. Thanks


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Eddie

Good point! I'll do some cleanup backupping and try 'em out. You're right about mixing, the few minutes I had to play with it, it looked really good.

Les


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

60ts rock


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

i have 500 gigs of mp3 and 600 gigs of train movies on my network storage. accessible from all my computers.


but every now and then i listen to webradio as well.


----------

